# Loss of the Bulk Jupiter



## G Eyre (Feb 23, 2014)

A Gearbulk ship the Bulk Jupiter has capsized off the coast of Vietnam while en-route to China with 46,000 tons of Bauxite. Only one survivor out of the 19 man crew of mainly Filipinos. Think what you will of 3rd world crews but give these guys the respect they deserve with a short period of silence for their loss.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Link below to statement from Gearbulk regarding this tragedy.
Bauxite is a very dangerous cargo and there have been several ship lost. I believe the term used is Liquefaction if the cargo is not totally dry and has high moisture levels.

http://www.gearbulk.com/news-media/news/2015/statement-bulk-jupiter-1120am-3-january-2015/


Hawkey01


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah there has been a few cases of bauxite liquification in the last wee while. Its not actually the worst offender, Iron ore fines and nickel ore are notorious, but regardless, any cargo that is capable of this is nasty -the free surface set up is brutal.

Heres a good article on it from P&I

http://www.gard.no/ikbViewer/Content/20651223/Cargo liquefaction January 2014.pdf


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Yeah there has been a few cases of bauxite liquification in the last wee while. Its not actually the worst offender, Iron ore fines and nickel ore are notorious, but regardless, any cargo that is capable of this is nasty -the free surface set up is brutal.
> 
> Heres a good article on it from P&I
> 
> http://www.gard.no/ikbViewer/Content/20651223/Cargo liquefaction January 2014.pdf


http://www.lr.org/en/_images/213-35783_IMSBC_Code_pocket_guide_final_web_tcm155-247233.pdf
Similar advice here from LR.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day g eyre.m.yesterday.20:07.re:loss of the bulk jupiter.as you say.to those who are lost.may they rest in peace.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

The sole survivor was the ship's cook ... he stated that the ship tilted, and he had just enough time to grab a life ring and jump.

By that account, whatever happened it was scary fast.


----------

